# New member in Nottingham



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone. I have recently started keeping mice again after many years without them. I stumbled across this site a week or two ago and have been watching it as a guest.The many breeds now available fascinate me. thought i may as well become a member and join in the fun


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Sarah


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very warm welcome
:welcome1


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

hello ^_^


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hi. i hope you do start breeding mice. myself and katytwinkle have both started breeding mice and we live in notts too 
have you put any thought into what varietys to work with yet


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Bonjour! yes me and george are just outside nottingham so its nice to know there are other mouse breeders close to us!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi george and Katytwinkle.sorry for late reply.been cleaning the guinea pigs out.got the mice to do next. I have a gold satin doe, a cream fuzzy, and a pied female. i love the satins but going to look and see what else is around first before settling on a breed. the matter may have been taken out of my hands tho as sat watching the mice this morning and realised 2 of the baby`girls` were chasing the adult females around. then they started fighting each other. I had noticed a mousey odour too so strongly suspected they were boys. whipped them back to the petshop post haste and they confirmed one was a boy. not sure about the hairless one,so now i just have to wait and see if i`ve inadvertently become a breeder. not what i wanted but too late now. the babies are only 5-6 weeks old so hoping they were too young to have mated.
What breeds do you both have?


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello Wolfskin,nice to meet you x


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Bean


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

we are just starting out really. im breeding self blacks and katy's breeding argente's. mice are usually mature by 6 weeks i think, so you may have some babys on the way :s


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

oh dear. I hope not. i bought the mice as a female group as my intention was to have them as pets. I can spend ages sat watching them playing. the pied one will play with me and chase my hand around. If they have babies i`ll happily keep all the girls but is there a market for bucks? i`d be scared they would end up as snake food


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

mice we get that are no good for our breeding plans we advertise on internat sites and places like that. never had any probs selling them yet, bucks do tend to take longer to sell tho. most people say they want them for pets too


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

That`s assuming i can sex them. they all look the same to me! I know females have nipples around 6-7 days old but once hair covers them i`m stuck


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

the genital areas are further apart on the bucks. thats the best way to tell them apart. and separate the bucks from the doe's at 4 weeks old


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The gap looks the same to me. hopefully no babies will be born but if there are i will have to get a ruler out to measure the gap! Not going to worry about it


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I used to keep mice when i was a teenager and never had any trouble sexing them. not sure if the eyesight or the brain is failing me now! I`m sure i`ll be fine. it will all come flooding back when i`m overrun with babies :lol:


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Right. best go give the pigs and mice their evening feed. nice chatting to you. catch you again soon


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hi and welcome. my dad lives in nottingham


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Kerryann


----------

